# CPU lüfter für i7 920



## StefanStg (31. Oktober 2010)

*CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Hallo könntet ihr mir ein CPU Lüfter für meinen I7 920 empfehlen. Er sollte schön leise sein und wenn es geht nicht mehr wie 60 euro kosten. 
Danke im vorraus 
StefanStg


----------



## PEG96 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Mugen2
Kühlt gut
gedrosselt sehr leise
Kostet 35€


----------



## elohim (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Für 58€ bekommst du mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow den momentan besten Lüftkühler am Markt inkl zweier hervorragender 140mm Lüfter!


----------



## amdfreak (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

@elohim : Auch grade die Review gelesen ?
Genau den Silver Arrow wollte ich grad vorschlagen, du musst aber auf die Höhe von deinen RAM-Riegeln achten.


----------



## elohim (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Nope, in der neuen pcgh? 
Ich habe den selbst und habe vor dem Kauf natürlich ausgiebig Reviews studiert.


----------



## Westcoast (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

der scythe mugen 2 sollte reichen für normales OC. der kühler ist nicht teuer, kühlt gut und ist leise.

wenn du aber 4ghz marken anstreben möchtest, ist thermalright silver arrow sehr stark. 
dieser kühler kann sogar mit noctua D14 und corsair H70 mithalten in sachen kühlleistung.


----------



## StefanStg (1. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Meint ihr den 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-PCGH
oder
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100

gibt es vill auch lüfter wo ich da mainboard nicht ausbauen muss weil ich noch nie eins ausgebaut habe


----------



## tifa (1. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*



StefanStg schrieb:


> gibt es vill auch lüfter wo ich da mainboard nicht ausbauen muss weil ich noch nie eins ausgebaut habe



Ja aber sind nicht so gut wegen anpressdruck und durch gewicht
kann schon vorkommen das eine seite lose wird.

So schwer ist das doch garnicht Mainboard aus- einbauen 

Ich empfehle Megahalems
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Westcoast (1. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

stefan 

bei größeren kühlern, sollte man das board ausbauen und backplate anbringen.
ansonsten ist der kühler nicht stabil fixiert, kann somit sogar den sockel abbrechen. 

beim megahalems sind keine lüfter dabei im lieferumfang.


----------



## StefanStg (1. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

ja ich nehme warscheinlich den mugen 2 oder Noctua NH-D14 welchen genau weiß ich nicht. Welcher von den beiden ist leichter einzubauen


----------



## PaTHoS (1. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Hallo,

ich plane, Weihnachten meinen Q9550 mitsamt Board/Speicher gegen einen i7 950 zu tauschen.
Ich plane diesen zu nehmen: Noctua NH-D14

Ich geh mal davon aus, daß dann keine größeren Probleme auftreten. mein jetziger Quad macht unter Volllast selten über 60° C.


----------



## Westcoast (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

stefan

dann nimm den mugen 2, der ist nicht so schwer, wie der noctua D14 vom gewicht.
kühler verbauen ist nicht schwer, man muss nur die anleitung gut studieren.

mugen 2 einbau video<<<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSGr-7NqUbI


noctua D14 einbau video<<<<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djki8c31Dqs

PaTHoS

dein system ist so gut, du brauchst nicht auf den sockel 1366 umzusteigen. der Q9550 ist stark genug, 
die mehrleistung vom I7, steht in keinem guten preisverhältnis. was du machen könntest ist, den quad 9550 übertakten auf 3.6ghz.
wenn deine ati 5850 PCS nicht reichen sollte bei 1920x1200, kann man zum beispiel eine AMD 6970 cayman verbauen.
caymans werden bis weihnachten erscheinen, macht mehr sinn, wie neues board/speicher und CPU.


----------



## StefanStg (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

ok dann nimm ich den mugen 2 danke für eure hilfe


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*



elohim schrieb:


> Nope, in der neuen pcgh?
> Ich habe den selbst ...



Mein mazda is auch das beste auto aufm markt 


Wenn man superlative zu häufig verwendet verlieren sie ihre bedeutung


----------



## elohim (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Mein mazda is auch das beste auto aufm markt
> 
> 
> Wenn man superlative zu häufig verwendet verlieren sie ihre bedeutung



naja, an der tatsache ändert sich nichts nur weil ich es einmal mehr wiederhole!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Welche tatsache? Er ist zweifellos ein sehr guter kühler mit top ausstattung, aber da er für schnell drehende lüfter ausgelegt ist kann man ihn nicht als den besten bezeichnen, denn dadurch scheidet er für silent freaks aus
Auch verliert er durch den gewölbten boden bei amd systemen an leistung, die er dadurch bei intel systemen gewinnt
Das montagesystem ist für beide cpu hersteller sehr gut (das für amd ist sogar besser als das beim noctua verwendete)

Insgesamt bietet er ein sehr gutes paket, aber um der beste kühler zu sein reicht es nicht


----------



## elohim (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Welche tatsache? Er ist zweifellos ein sehr guter kühler mit top ausstattung, aber da er für schnell drehende lüfter ausgelegt ist kann man ihn nicht als den besten bezeichnen, denn dadurch scheidet er für silent freaks aus
> Auch verliert er durch den gewölbten boden bei amd systemen an leistung, die er dadurch bei intel systemen gewinnt
> Das montagesystem ist für beide cpu hersteller sehr gut (das für amd ist sogar besser als das beim noctua verwendete)
> 
> Insgesamt bietet er ein sehr gutes paket, aber um der beste kühler zu sein reicht es nicht



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-3058-picture55846-standardluefter-kopie.jpg

http://www.fcenter.ru/img/article/coolers/Thermalright_Silver_Arrow/159805.png

kühlt besser als der D14 oder der auf low Airflow Betrieb ausgelegte hr-02 , auch bei 50% drehzahl!
Das kombiniert mit der Tatsache, dass, dass die Lüfter von Haus aus wesentlich leiser sind als die Noctua Lüfter, macht die Behauptung, er sei für SilentFreaks uninteressant etwas haltlos...
Und das mit der Wölbung bei AM3 mag schon sein, nur wäre es schön dazu ein paar handfeste Daten zu sehn anstatt Spekulation, irgendwas parat? Abgesehen davon geht es in diesem Thread um Intel 
In der Leistungsspitze sind sich dann übrigens ohnehin die meissten Reviews einig, dass der Silver Arrow bessere Leistung bringt.

edit: ich will auch niemanden überzeugen nur weil ich mir dat ding gekauft habe, ich denke einfach, dass es momentan das bessere Paket ist als der D14 (leiser, etwas günstiger, mind gleiche Leistung), nachdem ich viele Reviews gelesen habe, und das in erster Linie wegen der leiseren Lüfter. Ich habe momentan übrigens auch den Super Mega auf der CPU sitzen, da ich den umsonst bekommen habe und es in meinem System im Moment eh nicht auf ein oder zwei Grad ankommt, den empfehle ich aber hingegen nie, da der mMn im Verhältnis zum SA oder auch D14 Preis-Leistungsmässig nicht so gut auschaut


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Lies dir rabensangs review durch, der silverarrow und der noctua unterscheiden sich bis auf wenige ausnahmen nur innerhalb der messtoleranzen
(Aber schön, dass du das eine diagramm rausgesucht hast, wo der silverarrow besser ist  )
Bei einem intel system fällt die wahl zwischen noctua und silverarrow schwer, aber bei amd bevorzuge ich kühler mit planem boden

Edit: wie bist mit dem super mega zufrieden? (abgesehn von p/l)


----------



## elohim (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Lies dir rabensangs review durch, der silverarrow und der noctua unterscheiden sich bis auf wenige ausnahmen nur innerhalb der messtoleranzen
> (Aber schön, dass du das eine diagramm rausgesucht hast, wo der silverarrow besser ist  )
> Bei einem intel system fällt die wahl zwischen noctua und silverarrow schwer, aber bei amd bevorzuge ich kühler mit planem boden




schön ist, dass dir die Argumente ausgehen 

die Mehrzahl der Tests sieht den SA vor dem D14, wenn du drauf bestehst kann ich dir die auflisten.
Und die deutlich leiseren Lüfter sind für sogenannte silent-freaks also auch uninteressant?
Zum Thema konvexer Boden: ich habe meinen plan geschliffen, da ich mir auf meinem 1090T einen Performancegewinn erhofft habe, der Unterschied war aber genau 0.

PS: nichts für Ungut, aber man muss ja auch nicht so hochnäsig daherkommen, und so tun als ob ich einfach nur uninformierten stuss rede 


edit: find den Super Mega gut, ich hab mal ein wenig getestet, je höher ich übertakte desto besser wird halt der Vorsprung des SA, ich hab die beiden aus freude mal auf meinen 1090T @3,6 GHz mit 2 140ern verglichen, mit Lüftern auf maximum nehmen die beiden Kühler sich nicht viel, bei niedrigerer Drehzahl, liegt der Silver Arrow dann 2-3 grad vorne. Vor allem ist die Montage wirklich angenehm simpel auch ohne Mainboardausbau.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Lies nochmal meine posts, ich hab nie behauptet dass der noctua besser ist, auch habe ich nie behauptet die lüfter seien schlecht
Woran ich mich die ganze zeit stoße ist deine behauptund der silverarrow wäre der beste luftkühler

Wo gehen mir die argumente aus? Nur weil ich keine russischen seiten verlinke? 

Ps: fullquotes direkt nach dem zitierten beitrag sind nicht notwendig


----------



## elohim (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Argument: "D14 leiser": stimmt nicht, gegenteil ist der Fall.
Argument: "D14 besser bei niedrigen rpms": ich habe dir zwei gegenteilige Testergebnisse geliefert, mehr liegt nicht in meiner Macht.
Argument: "SA boden für AMD schlecht": ist deine theoretische Vermutung ohne Belege, meine persönliche praktische Erfahrung spricht dagegen.
Argument: "Fullquotes unnötig": korrekt 
Fakt ist, dass die Lüfter leiser sind, der SA etwas günstiger ist und die Leistung mit etwas gutem willen gegenüber dem D14 gleichgut sind.


Und rein semantisch ist die Aussage "SA bester Luftkühler" ja nichtmal falsch, wenn es einer der zwei besten, gleich guten Luftkühler ist. 


PS: sind russische Testergebnisse weniger Wert als deutsche?

PPS: Zumindest ich lese ansonsten ausschliesslcih Kommentare wie diesen aus dem Nachbarthread: "Ich würde beim Noctua NH-D14 bleiben. Er ist der König unter den Luftkühlern."

Da mag man mir doch meinen Kommentar verzeihen, um die Neukäufer ein wenig zu informieren, dass es noch eine weitere zumindest ebenso gute Alternative gibt, die zudem noch leiser und etwas günstiger ist.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*



elohim schrieb:


> Argument: "D14 leiser": stimmt nicht, gegenteil ist der Fall.



da du so gerne zitate verwendest, such mir bitte raus wo ich das behauptet habe



> Argument: "D14 besser bei niedrigen rpms": ich habe dir zwei gegenteilige Testergebnisse geliefert, mehr liegt nicht in meiner Macht.



nochmal, du hast mit dem Vergleich zum d14 angefangen



> der SA etwas günstiger ist



laut aktueller print sind beide bei 65€



> PPS: Zumindest ich lese ansonsten ausschliesslcih Kommentare wie diesen aus dem Nachbarthread: "Ich würde beim Noctua NH-D14 bleiben. Er ist der König unter den Luftkühlern."



lol, das hab ich auch gerade gelesen  auch wieder so ein (umständlich formulierter) superlativ


edit: noch hinzuzufügen wäre, dass der SA besonders durch seine Lüfter sehr stark ist, jedoch sind die bei 100% nicht gerade leise (1,9Sone) genau da ist er dem nd14 überlegen, da dieser nur einen (schwächeren) 140mm lüfter im lieferumfang hat und den (relativ) lauten 120mm lüfter


----------



## elohim (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*

Ist im Endeffekt ja auch latte das alles, aber eine kleine angeregte Diskussion kann ja nicht schaden.  
Im übrigen habe ich in nem Ami Forum neulich auch den D14 'verteidigt', da dort der SA in den Himmel gelobt wird. Hier sieht es halt dann eher andersherum aus.

Schau dir aber mal den neuen Test hier an:

Technic3D Review: Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU-Kühler im Test | Seite 6: Testlauf/Temperaturen 3,8 GHz | Kühlungen

der SA schlägt den D14 auch mit den beiden Noctua Lüftern.

Und hier kannste dir ja mal die Lautstärkewerte anschauen auch im Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern:
Technic3D Review: Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU-Kühler im Test | Seite 4: Lautstärke | Kühlungen

und hier der  Ty-140 mit anderen Lüftern im Vergleich unter anderem der P14:

140 mm Fan Roundup - X-bit labs

ab ca 7V/800rpm hat er die besten Lautstärkewerte im Testfeld, mit Abstand.
Und persönlich find ich ihn auf 5V nur minimal lauter als 140er Silentwings und leiser als die Prolimatech Blue Vortex. 

Teste am besten mal selbst aus, sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## PaTHoS (2. November 2010)

*AW: CPU lüfter für i7 920*



Westcoast schrieb:


> PaTHoS
> 
> dein system ist so gut, du brauchst nicht auf den sockel 1366 umzusteigen.



Vielleicht hast Du sogar recht, jedoch rüste ich alle 2 Jahre meinen Rechner um, da den "alten Kram" ein Kumpel haben will. Damit sinkt der Neupreis der neuen HW auf 60%. 

  Außerdem bin ich gallig auf die 12G RAM - ich mache viel mit VMware rum. Es kommt nicht selten vor, dass ich einen Win2k8 Server und eine VM mit Oracle11 parallel laufen lassen muss. Während der Inbetriebnahme mach ich gerne mal ein Spielchen.


----------

